# Women: Sensitive or Manly?



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

This is tough for me. I've dated on both ends of the spectrum and neither were satisfactory. One of my "manly" exes (ESTP) appealed to me on a raw animalistic level, but he was brutish and he didn't cater to my emotional needs. Another boyfriend (xSFx) was awesome in terms of sensitivity and being in tune with my emotions, but I was more assertive and confident than he was and that was VERY unattractive to me.

It really needs to meet somewhere in the middle. My ideal would be a sensitive ENTP.


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

I like tall, rugged, hot alpha males. Overly sensitive, wimpy men turn me off big time. I want a man to be able to kill bugs without complaining about it, punch a guy's lights out if he was threatening me, build me a shelf, rewire my stereo, change the oil in my car, toss me over his shoulder, and smack me on the ass without asking if it hurt. 

I do want them to be sensitive to my feelings when I display them, but not cry and whine too much about their own.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

I find it amusing that several people have brought up killing bugs :laughing:

Is it still manly to catch bugs and throw them outside instead of squashing them?


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Cephalonimbus said:


> I find it amusing that several people have brought up killing bugs :laughing:
> 
> Is it still manly to catch bugs and throw them outside instead of squashing them?


I had an ENFP ex who was just as scared of spiders as I am. Anytime a bug made its way inside the apartment we both ran around screaming and arguing over who was going to get it out. :dry:

And yes, I would say catch and release is alright, as long as you refrain from showing it to me or throwing it at me before you take it outside. :angry: I like it better when I know it's dead and not coming back though... And there's something really sexy about a guy who squishes a bug without hesitation or feelings of remorse.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm the bug remover in my relationship :frustrating:


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

Crystall said:


> And there's something really sexy about a guy who squishes a bug without hesitation or feelings of remorse.


Ha! Women are so funny.

At my house if I kill a mouse, I get sex with no questions asked. I mean, I do anyway... but I get it with an extra helping of enthusiasm. LOL!


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

What does it mean by manly? Lumberjack manly? Barfights rico suave braggadocio types of manly? Nah thanks, dude. Guys like that scare me. I don't like the overly emotional, screaming at the top of their lungs death metal types of guys either. hehehe

If I could choose? A combo of a guy who has a sensitive side but can giddyup when I jump on his back for a piggyback ride, a personal side-kick for when I need some backup support would be nice.

Sorta like a big teddybear.


----------



## kallisti (Oct 7, 2010)

Are you seriously suggesting that if a woman isn't sensitive, she's manly? Way to encourage outdated gender roles.


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

Never mind.


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope (Mar 2, 2011)

strawberryLola said:


> What does it mean by manly? Lumberjack manly? Barfights rico suave braggadocio types of manly? Nah thanks, dude. Guys like that scare me. I don't like the overly emotional, screaming at the top of their lungs death metal types of guys either. hehehe
> 
> If I could choose? A combo of a guy who has a sensitive side but can giddyup when I jump on his back for a piggyback ride, a personal side-kick for when I need some backup support would be nice.
> 
> Sorta like a big teddybear.


I'm the same way with women... well minus the piggyback thing.  

I wouldn't want to be with Sigorney Weaver from Aliens, but I don't want to be with Barbie either. I prefer multidimensional women who aren't afraid to stand up for themselves, but aren't afraid to be vulnerable either. I think that healthy individuals do what is most appropriate to the situation without clinging to a rigid role for guidance. 

A woman wanting me to make love to her so that she feels loved, just makes it all the more appealing when she pushes me on the bed and tells me to shut the fuck up. Why settle for one or the other?


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

Crystall said:


> And there's something really sexy about a guy who squishes a bug without hesitation or feelings of remorse.


Fair enough, killing something 1/1000th time your own size is pretty badass i admit :tongue:

I wasn't 100% truthful though, i totally enjoy killing wasps. It's not like you can throw them outside anyway, they'll fly right back in your face and be like "WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT ALL ABOUT??!?" Wasps might be the biggest assholes of the animal kingdom.


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope (Mar 2, 2011)

Cephalonimbus said:


> Fair enough, killing something 1/1000th time your own size is pretty badass i admit :tongue:
> 
> I wasn't 100% truthful though, i totally enjoy killing wasps. It's not like you can throw them outside anyway, they'll fly right back in your face and be like "WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT ALL ABOUT??!?" Wasps might be the biggest assholes of the animal kingdom.


Nope... the biggest assholes are cockroaches. They sneak into your home and hide from you while pooping all over everything and making your food unsanitary. And they hate us with a passion... they don't have motivations like that you say? Well then why in the hell has everyone at some point had a roach land on them or try to crawl up their leg?!?!!? It's not like the roach is trying to eat you. They're willing to die just to give you a horrible memory that will stay with you forever. 

Cockroaches must be destroyed. 

Spiders are ok so long as they aren't on me, or bigger than my thumb. I think they eat small cockroaches so they're kind of friendly like even. Wasps also eat cockroaches. It's an uneasy alliance but we need all the friends we can get in our fight against the scourge!


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Cephalonimbus said:


> Fair enough, killing something 1/1000th time your own size is pretty badass i admit :tongue:
> 
> I wasn't 100% truthful though, i totally enjoy killing wasps. It's not like you can throw them outside anyway, they'll fly right back in your face and be like "WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT ALL ABOUT??!?" Wasps might be the biggest assholes of the animal kingdom.


Yeah, wasps are jerks man.


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Compassionate Misanthrope said:


> Nope... the biggest assholes are cockroaches. They sneak into your home and hide from you while pooping all over everything and making your food unsanitary. And they hate us with a passion... they don't have motivations like that you say? Well then why in the hell has everyone at some point had a roach land on them or try to crawl up their leg?!?!!? It's not like the roach is trying to eat you. They're willing to die just to give you a horrible memory that will stay with you forever.
> 
> Cockroaches must be destroyed.
> 
> Spiders are ok so long as they aren't on me, or bigger than my thumb. I think they eat small cockroaches so they're kind of friendly like even. Wasps also eat cockroaches. It's an uneasy alliance but we need all the friends we can get in our fight against the scourge!


I had a pet cockroach for a while. I named him Rupert. He lived under my couch and only came out at night when we weren't around. Sneaky bastard.


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope (Mar 2, 2011)

Crystall said:


> I had a pet cockroach for a while. I named him Rupert. He lived under my couch and only came out at night when we weren't around. Sneaky bastard.


Blech. uke: Here in AZ we get these enormous cockroaches the size of your thumb... I can't sleep knowing that one is in the house. I would sooner burn the place down than leave any possibility that I could wake up and find one of them making a sandwich in my kitchen.

Just thinking about them makes my skin crawl... uke:


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Compassionate Misanthrope said:


> Blech. uke: Here in AZ we get these enormous cockroaches the size of your thumb... I can't sleep knowing that one is in the house. I would sooner burn the place down than leave any possibility that I could wake up and find one of them making a sandwich in my kitchen.
> 
> Just thinking about them makes my skin crawl... uke:


I killed his brother with a shoe and he got sort of smooshed into the carpet, and then an ant farm found him and decided to throw a festive party on his remains which lasted for days. Rupert got away though, despite some heated battles between him, me, and a bottle of Raid. After that I respected him so much I just decided to let him live.


Rupert:









Ant party feasting on Rupert's dead friend:


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

My dorm room had so many cockroaches that when you turned the lights out it actually got louder. I once had a bag of chips on the floor and it sounded like dozens of them attacking it. Needless to say, I didn't bring many women back to my place.


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope (Mar 2, 2011)

jack london said:


> My dorm room had so many cockroaches that when you turned the lights out it actually got louder. I once had a bag of chips on the floor and it sounded like dozens of them attacking it. Needless to say, I didn't bring many women back to my place.


GAH


----------



## Sanskrit (Feb 6, 2011)

How to make sure there's no bugs in your house? Have a crow as a pet.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Crystall said:


> And there's something really sexy about a guy who squishes a bug without hesitation or feelings of remorse.


We get it, you like INTJs...



jack london said:


> Needless to say, I didn't bring many women back to my place.


Yes, it's _aaaaaaalways _the cockroaches fault, eh Jack?



Sanskrit said:


> How to make sure there's no bugs in your house? Have a crow as a pet.


How to make sure there's no people in your house? Whenever someone comes over and comments on your crow, tell them that you intend to get a few more, then hunch over and start laughing (preferably maniacally) at having a "_murder _of crows...".


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope (Mar 2, 2011)

Cleo said:


> Women in the U.S. often find being called aggressive, competent, independent, and self-sufficient a compliment where other places, such as Eastern countries, women would often be insulted if told they behave that way.


I think that people in general would be insulted at being called these things in more communal societies... aside from competent. I don't know that any gender in any culture would be offended by being told that they are effective people.


----------



## Cleo (Jan 31, 2011)

Thats true about communal societies. I guess what I am saying, from my own personal experience, is that others often expect us women to wear the pants and quite a bit of people find it a weakness if we don't behave that way. But I have been reading about other societies and noticed that it can be considered innappropriate especially for women to behave that way. I am mostly referring to the word I used, aggressive.


----------



## Cleo (Jan 31, 2011)

I really think it has to do with personality typing. -referring to OP.


----------



## curious0610 (Jun 27, 2010)

Cleo said:


> Women in the U.S. often find being called aggressive, competent, independent, and self-sufficient a compliment where other places, such as Eastern countries, women would often be insulted if told they behave that way.


I'm East Asian, although I grew up in the U.S., and someone once told my mother I was very "aggressive" and "independent" with the purpose of insulting my mother's parenting skills as well as my behavior. And I _did_ feel very insulted, particularly at the use of the word "aggressive." 

I don't like that word, and I didn't like the woman who called me that. I always thought this woman had issues by the way - among MANY things she did and said, she told me things such as "men adore stupid women" and she considered it "aggressive" that I went to college several hundred miles away from my parents and the fact that I focused on my studies in college instead of socializing, partying and dating a gazillion guys like she did (by the way, my parents actually advised me to focus on my studies in college, and advised me to not date during this time, which I listened to, although this doesn't mean I never developed interests or crushes on anyone lol). Anyway. Sorry. How is this considered "aggressive"? I see it as being dedicated and committed to my goals and my responsibility as a student. And I also see this as indicative of the type of commitment and dedication I would put into things very dear to me, such as future relationships and eventually marriage, and I guess family too. I don't see this as aggressive behavior at all! For this reason, I have a huge aversion to the word "aggressive" and it will make me a tiny bit angry because it reminds me of this woman and other things she said to me. It also makes me a bit mad for my actions to be considered inappropriate or manly, just because I am focused on my studies. My education is so important to me and it's just frustrating when people (in this day and age) still think women should go to college for MRS degrees. 

Sorry for the de-rail and rant. I haven't been following the entire thread so I'm sheepishly unaware of what context I am quoting this post in.


----------



## Cleo (Jan 31, 2011)

curious0610 said:


> I'm East Asian, although I grew up in the U.S., and someone once told my mother I was very "aggressive" and "independent" with the purpose of insulting my mother's parenting skills as well as my behavior. And I _did_ feel very insulted, particularly at the use of the word "aggressive."
> 
> I don't like that word, and I didn't like the woman who called me that. I always thought this woman had issues by the way - among MANY things she did and said, she told me things such as "men adore stupid women" and she considered it "aggressive" that I went to college several hundred miles away from my parents and the fact that I focused on my studies in college instead of socializing, partying and dating a gazillion guys like she did (by the way, my parents actually advised me to focus on my studies in college, and advised me to not date during this time, which I listened to). Sorry. How is this considered "aggressive"? I see it as being dedicated and committed to my goals and my responsibility as a student. And I also see this as indicative of the type of commitment and dedication I would put into things very dear to me, such as future relationships and eventually marriage, and I guess family too. I don't see this as aggressive behavior at all! For this reason, I have a huge aversion to the word "aggressive" and it will make me a tiny bit angry because it reminds me of this woman and other things she said to me. It also makes me a bit mad to be considered inappropriate or manly, just because I am focused on my studies. My education is so important to me and it's just frustrating when people (in this day and age) still think women should go to college for MRS degrees.
> 
> Sorry for the de-rail and rant. I haven't been following the entire thread so I'm sheepishly unaware of what context I am quoting this post in.


When I said aggressive, I was definately not referring to going to college. I am talking about being loud, domineering, and disregard for others. Please understand me... If you were a police officer, firefighter, or in the military you would know exactly what I am talking about.


----------



## curious0610 (Jun 27, 2010)

^Sorry for the emotionally-charged post (it wasn't directed at you, just my own ranting). Yes, I know that's not what you were referring to. 

I just had a bad experience with the word "aggressive" and instinctively have a really strong aversion and reaction to that word when I hear it. Admittedly, I have an irrational dislike of this word and being called this word.

It does prove your point though, that in Eastern cultures, this is used as an insulting term. This woman was just taking it further by accusing my educational pursuit as being part of what she viewed "aggressive" in me.


----------



## Cleo (Jan 31, 2011)

curious0610 said:


> My education is so important to me and it's just frustrating when people (in this day and age) still think women should go to college for MRS degrees.
> 
> Sorry for the de-rail and rant. I haven't been following the entire thread so I'm sheepishly unaware of what context I am quoting this post in.


I think it is great to marry early and an education would make you an even better spouse. Here is my support for this argument.

Mark Regnerus -- Freedom to Marry Young - washingtonpost.com


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Cleo said:


> I think it is great to marry early and an education would make you an even better spouse. Here is my support for this argument.
> 
> Mark Regnerus -- Freedom to Marry Young - washingtonpost.com


Marrying before the age of 25 are twice as likely to get divorced than couples older than 25 (no citation but I've read it from many sources). The likeliness of divorce lessens the later you marry and eventually levels off I believe between 35 and 40, this is for first marriage of course. Getting married also puts a financial strain on finishing school, often people don't finish college because they and their spouses feel like they're stuck in their situation.

I would rather not marry young to increase my chances of experiencing the world and meeting new people. I would rather not settle down with the first romantic partner I move-in with, that's too easy.


----------



## Cleo (Jan 31, 2011)

Fizz said:


> Marrying before the age of 25 are twice as likely to get divorced than couples older than 25 (no citation but I've read it from many sources). The likeliness of divorce lessens the later you marry and eventually levels off I believe between 35 and 40, this is for first marriage of course. Getting married also puts a financial strain on finishing school, often people don't finish college because they and their spouses feel like they're stuck in their situation.
> 
> I would rather not marry young to increase my chances of experiencing the world and meeting new people. I would rather not settle down with the first romantic partner I move-in with, that's too easy.


The article said that the divorce rate is not significantly higher among younger adults. I believe the bigger point of the article, was that people should revaluate our priorities and be concerned with why some younger people are not capable of making marriages work. Also marriage is supposed to be a work in progress. I do not see the fun in the emotional turmoil of moving in and out and back in, from partner to partner.

Easy. That word brings to mind another article. Just call me Church Lady. 
http://www.slate.com/id/2286240/


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Cleo said:


> *The article said that the divorce rate is not significantly higher among younger adults.* I believe the bigger point of the article, was that people should revaluate our priorities and be concerned with why some younger people are not capable of making marriages work. Also marriage is supposed to be a work in progress. I do not see the fun in the emotional turmoil of moving in and out and back in, from partner to partner.
> 
> Easy. That word brings to mind another article. Just call me Church Lady.
> Sex is cheap: Why young men have the upper hand in bed, even when they're failing in life. - By Mark Regnerus - Slate Magazine


The article will not bring up the statistics because it goes against the message that it is trying to send. It also depends upon their sample size and who they chose for the sample. If they chose churchgoers, of course that is biased sample. Just because a marriage lasts doesn't mean the people are happy. They could have obligations such as family, friends, religion, and especially, finances.


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope (Mar 2, 2011)

Fizz said:


> Marrying before the age of 25 are twice as likely to get divorced than couples older than 25 (no citation but I've read it from many sources). The likeliness of divorce lessens the later you marry and eventually levels off I believe between 35 and 40, this is for first marriage of course. Getting married also puts a financial strain on finishing school, often people don't finish college because they and their spouses feel like they're stuck in their situation.
> 
> I would rather not marry young to increase my chances of experiencing the world and meeting new people. I would rather not settle down with the first romantic partner I move-in with, that's too easy.


Lol i'm with you until the last restriction... moving in with someone is a big step, and no matter what anyone says it's like riding the bike with training wheels. I didn't feel any different after marrying my wife because we'd already lived together for somewhere around 6 years. I knew exactly what I was getting into and I liked it  

@Cleo - a commitment to virginity has nothing to do with marriage. In fact I think that many people get married because they're in a hurry to lose their virginity... which is a surefire way to end up very very sad. I respect people's decision to not sleep together until they are married, but I do not respect the reasoning. Primarily because sexual chemistry isn't there between all people, and you sort of have to try it before you buy it


----------



## Cleo (Jan 31, 2011)

Compassionate Misanthrope said:


> Lol i'm with you until the last restriction... moving in with someone is a big step, and no matter what anyone says it's like riding the bike with training wheels. I didn't feel any different after marrying my wife because we'd already lived together for somewhere around 6 years. I knew exactly what I was getting into and I liked it
> 
> @Cleo - a commitment to virginity has nothing to do with marriage. In fact I think that many people get married because they're in a hurry to lose their virginity... which is a surefire way to end up very very sad. I respect people's decision to not sleep together until they are married, but I do not respect the reasoning. Primarily because sexual chemistry isn't there between all people, and you sort of have to try it before you buy it


I have to disagree with that. I know if I am on fire for someone or not. Maybe people shouldn't be in a hurry to loose their virginity.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Cleo said:


> I have to disagree with that. *I know if I am on fire for someone or not.* Maybe people shouldn't be in a hurry to loose their virginity.


Why would you be on fire? Is this a literal "on fire" or a metaphorical "on fire"?

Not all people hold the same values that you do, so I wouldn't judge them too harshly on it. People are free to do as they please as long as it's within the laws governed by the country. People are allowed to have consensual premarital sex, that is their choice. I think when sex is put upon a pedestal, it becomes grossly idealized.


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope (Mar 2, 2011)

Cleo said:


> I have to disagree with that. I know if I am on fire for someone or not. Maybe people shouldn't be in a hurry to loose their virginity.


Desire != Sexual Chemistry

In much the same way as I often desire McDonalds for some weird sick reason. :shocked:

Sometimes I just have to have a McDoodies fat-burger. 

I'm super excited as I order the McDoody with cheese. :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:

Then I take a couple of bites....  :frustrating: :sad: and remember how disgusting it is. How there's no spice in the meat, and how the bread is mostly air. Even the mustard is largely flavorless. :crying::crying::crying::angry:

Yes it's still more enjoyable than starving to death, but it's far from a good meal. :dry: 

Let's say that I'd never had any other food: I could eat McDoodies for the rest of my life and if I'd never had any other food I might think that it's the nectar of the gods. 

I would probably make very convincing arguments about why the choice that I made makes me a better person, and sing whole heartedly about the special joys that I get to enjoy because I never ate anything but the fatburger.... but deep down I'll always know that other people are eating all sorts of other kinds of foods that I'd never tasted... 

I would then try very hard to convince myself that choosing to eat only one type of food meant that I in fact never questioned whether other foods were better... then that nagging doubt would come back. :crying::crying::crying:

I'm not telling you to go out there and start rampantly humping people, but if you want to be a proponent of no sex before marriage... well I disagree with the supposed benefits and so I disagree with your proposition


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope (Mar 2, 2011)

Fizz said:


> Why would you be on fire? Is this a literal "on fire" or a metaphorical "on fire"?
> 
> Not all people hold the same values that you do, so I wouldn't judge them too harshly on it. People are free to do as they please as long as it's within the laws governed by the country. People are allowed to have consensual premarital sex, that is their choice. I think when sex is put upon a pedestal, it becomes grossly idealized.


Agreed and well said. 

Personally I'm of the opinion that good sex leaves you feeling dirty, slightly abused, and exhausted lol. Bonus points if you broke a few laws hahah.


----------



## Cleo (Jan 31, 2011)

Fizz said:


> Why would you be on fire? Is this a literal "on fire" or a metaphorical "on fire"?
> 
> Not all people hold the same values that you do, so I wouldn't judge them too harshly on it. People are free to do as they please as long as it's within the laws governed by the country. People are allowed to have consensual premarital sex, that is their choice. I think when sex is put upon a pedestal, it becomes grossly idealized.


I am not even going to get into the last sentence, but I never said people should go to jail and be whipped for having sex before marriage. I am simply trying to help, if people do not want to think outside what is already constantly put in front of them, then they can stay on their treadmill. It does not take discipline, self-respect, and dignity to hop in the sac with someone; most of the people around us are doing it. By the way, I will let you in on a little something; its not called premarital sex anymore. Its called pre-premarital sex.


----------



## Cleo (Jan 31, 2011)

Compassionate Misanthrope said:


> Desire != Sexual Chemistry
> 
> In much the same way as I often desire McDonalds for some weird sick reason. :shocked:
> 
> ...


I can not believe you are comparing food to sexual intamacy. I think I value education too much to continue on this thread.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Cleo said:


> I am not even going to get into the last sentence, but I never said people should go to jail and be whipped for having sex before marriage. I am simply trying to help, if people do not want to think outside what is already constantly put in front of them, then they can stay on their treadmill. *It does not take discipline, self-respect, and dignity to hop in the sac with someone; most of the people around us are doing it.* By the way, I will let you in on a little something; its not called premarital sex anymore. Its called pre-premarital sex.


You're very judgmental. You are making the assumption that people only have sex outside of marriage for lowly reasons and never out of love? By the way, I will let you in on a little something, acting morally superior to others is asinine.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Cleo said:


> I think it is great to marry early and an education would make you an even better spouse. Here is my support for this argument.
> 
> Mark Regnerus -- Freedom to Marry Young - washingtonpost.com


So then based on your argument, you must also support the rights for gays to marry young?

I know a lot of reasons for the decline in marriage amongst my circle of friends. We refuse to be part of an elitist club until everyone has their rights. 

Meh. That has nothing to do with the OP. (But I know it does).


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope (Mar 2, 2011)

Cleo said:


> I can not believe you are comparing food to sexual intamacy. I think I value education too much to continue on this thread.


The parallels between food and sexual intimacy are as old as kissing. It is thought that kissing evolved from the sharing of food that takes place between most primates when they chew food for their young. Even birds do it. 

What's more you do both with your mouth and there are special "flavors" and "appetites" that accompany each. Most of the parts of your brain are the same when enjoying each. Food is described as being "like sex" and the same adjectives are used for both. 

Chocolate in fact when eaten in an MRI scanner shows an almost identical activation pattern as an orgasm... I could go on but I think you get the point.

Edited to add: if you want to go out amongst the depraved lepers you might just get a rash hahahahahaha


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope (Mar 2, 2011)

Fizz said:


> My libido has stayed the same. I haven't had any troubles.


I imagine that it's much the same as how some women get hornier and some much less horny when pregnant (it is progesterone after all) :tongue: Yes people tell me weird stuff... ENFP and all that lol.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Compassionate Misanthrope said:


> I imagine that it's much the same as how some women get hornier and some much less horny when pregnant (it is progesterone after all) :tongue: Yes people tell me weird stuff... ENFP and all that lol.


The only difference is that I don't ovulate and nor do I menstruate. You might be asking yourself, "Fizz, what about that bleedy thing I do once a month?" - That m'dear is not menstruation. That's what happens when you take the pills that don't have the hormone in it and it causes your uterus to implode. The sugar pills don't have hormones to maintain the uterine walls which are usually kept in check all month by the regular hormone pills.

My point was that I'm glad I don't ovulate, that crazy time of the month left me seething and horny. Not a good feeling when there's nothing to attack.


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Fizz said:


> I've actually read that the pill lessens the chance of ovarian cancer and endometriosis. There are many other benefits, but of course it does cause blood clots and is worsened if you smoke cigarettes. I would advise against smoking in general, though.


This is part of why I quit smoking. The risk isn't very high though, is you do not smoke and do not have a family history of blood clots. Also, it doesn't apply to all birth control pills. Cerazetter, for instance, does not contain estrogen, and does not heighten the risk for blood clots.


----------



## Nina Rcose (Mar 6, 2011)

Sanskrit said:


> I usually have a rope knife with me. You never know what you need to be prepared for and rope knife prepares you for a long list of things.
> Also I carry with me a tube of powerful glue and a lighter even though I do not smoke or offer light for smokers. And of course the most important tool known to mankind: a ball of string.
> 
> In the worst case scenario I can create a long range flaming blade.


I carry a knife, and a book


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Cleo said:


> Women in the U.S. often find being called aggressive, competent, independent, and self-sufficient a compliment where other places, such as Eastern countries, women would often be insulted if told they behave that way.


Umm...
I don't think being called 'competent' is an insult anywhere...
You may want to check your sources.


----------



## Nina Rcose (Mar 6, 2011)

Cleo said:


> I can not believe you are comparing food to sexual intamacy. I think I value education too much to continue on this thread.


Try to read Wilhelm Reich, and others.
Good luck anyway..


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

I have no interest in males that fit the stereotypes of being "masculine." This is actually so extreme it is thought by my psychologist to be due to my abuse from my father (masculinity scares me). I would prefer a more sensitive man with the same interests as me, but one who would also be able to stand up for himself or for me (as I would do, as well).


----------



## Intense (Mar 15, 2011)

Both.

I really like manly. It makes me feel looked after.

I like sensitive. It makes me feel cared about.


----------



## allthegoodnamesweretaken (Apr 4, 2011)

perennialurker said:


> Interpret and answer as you see fit.


My manhood is sensitive.


----------

